# Stump grinder advice



## lakeherman (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm doing research for a PTO driven, 3 point mounted stump grinder. We have had trouble getting parts quickly with our old unit. I was looking at the Stumper 3500. Advantages and disadvantages? Any other model recommendations?


----------



## timber (Feb 3, 2006)

*i would remand this modle*

Stumpbuster Model SHSC-50

Features/Specifications

Mounts on 3 point hitch of tractors, 35 to 100 hp 
PTO powered by 540 rpm pto 
34 inch diameter cutting wheel grinds stumps, spins at up to 895 rpm, and delivers 450 ft. lbs. of hub torque 
Two hydraulic cylinders move the unit up and down and side to side, cylinders are powered by tractor's hydraulic system, comes with hoses less quick couplers 
Unit swings side to side in a 55 degree arc, allowing you to remove a stump up to 45 inches in diameter in one pass, 12 inches below ground, before having to move the tractor 
On average, grinds a hardwood stump 10 inches deep in less than 2 minutes 
You can grind larger stumps by repositioning the unit to take another pass 
The Stump Buster cuts in one direction, right to left (as viewed from the tractor seat). Twenty-one of 25 cutter teeth are positioned on the left side of the cutter wheel. Two cutter teeth are on the right, and two are straight. This creates a more aggressive cutting action as they chew into the stump. More teeth are used for each cutting pass, creating faster reduction with less wear. The teeth do all the work, not the wheel; in addition, the cutting force is always being pushed, instead of pushed and pulled - this extends bearing and gear box life. 
One person controls two hydrualic cylinders from the safety of the tractor cab to raise, lower, and move the cutting wheel from side to side 
The Stump Buster can reduce up to 24 inch tall stumps to mulch in minutes (depending upon the size of the tractor) 
Slip Clutch protects shear bolts and shafts from abnormally severe shock loads 
Gear box utilizes oversized shaft and heavy duty roller bearings in oil bath 
Lift and swing cylinders are hydraulically controlled from the cab 
Yoke feet sit on the ground during operation, for added stability 
Guard assembly and rubber deflector direct chips and debris away from the tractor 
Cutting wheel is made of 3/4 inch thick steel plate 
Cutting teeth are durable carbide steel teeth, 25 cutting teeth mounted on cutting wheel, very durable, long lasting even under commercial use 
Parking stand for off-tractor storage

Weight is 1020 lbs. 
Model SHSC-50: Stump Buster 3 point hitch mount stump grinder - Price is $5295.00 plus $550.00 shipping

Model CT50: Replacement cutting teeth, includes entire tooth with carbide cutting end and bolt, nut, washer - Price is $25.50 per tooth plus shipping (25 teeth per set) 

1: Slip Clutch - under this shield, the slip clutch protects shear bolts and shafts from abnormally severe shock loads 
2: Gear Box - utilizes an oversized shaft and heavy duty roller bearings in oil bath 
3: Lift And Swing Cylinders - hydraulically controlled from tractor cab (you need to already have a joystick controller and rear hydraulic connection to use the stump grinder) 
4: Yoke Feet - sit on the ground during operation for added stability 
5: Guard Assembly And Rubber Deflector - chips and debris shoot away from the tractor 
6: Cutting Wheel - made of 3/4 inch thick steel plate 
7: Cutting Teeth - durable carbide steel teeth 
8: Parking Stand - for off-tractor storage 



Both sizes of stump buster are also available in hydraulic powered versions to mount on skid steel loaders. Click on the next button on the bottom of this page or click on the link on page 2 of the table of contents to see those models.








If Our Index Doesnot Appear On The Left Side Of This Page
Then Click On The Home Button Above To See The Many Other Products We Sell

Click Here For Used Equipment If Available


----------

